# Freier Platz und Reservesektoren bei SSDs



## Mosed (1. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich es in der aktuellen PCGH richtig verstanden habe, soll man ja ca. 20% der Platte frei lassen, damit die SSD optimal arbeiten kann.

Ich habe aber noch nirgens gelesen, ob es relevant ist, wie die 20% bei mehreren Partitionen verteilt sind.
Derzeit würde ich annehmen, dass 20% auf jeder Partition frei sein sollten. Es würde also nichts bringen, 20% der Platte als extra-Partition zu setzen und kein Laufwerksbuchstaben zu verteilen. Sehe ich das richtig?
(GB mäßig kommt immer das gleiche raus, das ist klar. Mir geht es um die Platzverteilung/Partitionsgrößen auf einer SSD)


Zudem habe ich woanders gelesen, dass eine SSD Reserveblöcke hat, um defekte Blöcke austauschen zu können. Zusätzlich kann man die Lebensdauer einer SSD erhöhen, indem man einen Teil der Kapazität unpartitioniert lässt, sodass mehr für Reserve bereitstehen. 
Hierbei frage ich mich, ob das wirklich so stimmt, oder ob es nicht eher so ist, dass ich mit nem Tool der SSD "sagen" muss, sie möge doch beispielsweise 5 GB mehr für Reserve nutzen und nicht zur direkten Nutzung zur Verfügung stellen. Hat da jemand seriöse Quellen zu (oder ist selber seriös genug, um mich zu überzeugen )?


----------



## XxTheBestionxX (1. März 2012)

sehr gute frage bin auch interessiert!


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. März 2012)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Ich habe aber noch nirgens gelesen, ob es relevant ist, wie die 20% bei mehreren Partitionen verteilt sind.
> Derzeit würde ich annehmen, dass 20% auf jeder Partition frei sein sollten. Es würde also nichts bringen, 20% der Platte als extra-Partition zu setzen und kein Laufwerksbuchstaben zu verteilen. Sehe ich das richtig?
> (GB mäßig kommt immer das gleiche raus, das ist klar. Mir geht es um die Platzverteilung/Partitionsgrößen auf einer SSD)
> 
> ...



Also zu der Partitionsgeschichte: Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Controller in einem eigenen Speicherbereich sich "merkt", welche (fiktiven) Sektoren welche Partition darstellen. Da der SSD Speicher selbst anders aufgebaut ist wie Festplatten muss der Controller der SSD diesen quasi unabhängig vom Betriebssystem steuern können. Heißt die Flash-Speichersteine "wissen" gar nicht, zu welcher Partition sie grade gehören und der gesamte Speicher wird voll dynamisch vom Controller verwaltet - die Partitionen ergeben sich erst nachträglich zurch die Zuordnung des Controllers.
Nach dieser Theorie wäre es wurscht wo der freie Speicherplatz liegt.
Nebenbei erwähnt ists aber trotzdem Blödsinn dafür eine extra "Leerpartition" anzulegen da das nur (Dateisystemtechnisch) Platz kostet und man besser auf der gewöhnlichen (Einzel-)Partition seine 10GB frei lässt - es kommt nämlich GB mäßig _nicht_ auf das gleiche raus )

Zum Thema Reserveblöcke: Ja, SSDs haben Reservezellen die nicht für Daten nutzbar sind vom User. Damit wird sichergestellt, dass Zellen, die durch Abnutzung oder auch schon ab Werk defekt sind ersetzt werden können. Deshalb gibts SSDs mit 240GB obwohl die Flashsteine theoretisch 256GB haben, die 16GB "Überschuss" sind Reserve (keine Angst, auch die 256GB SSDs haben sowas, nur vielleicht als "Extrastein").
Es bringt jedoch nichts, einen Teil unformatiert zu lassen - weil der Controller nur unterscheidet zwischen "Teil für Nutzer" und "Teil für Reserve". Ein Unformatierter Bereich ist aber immer noch im "Teil für Nutzer" und wird nicht für die Reserve verwendet.
Es gibt soweit ich mich erinnere bei einigen Herstellern die Möglichkeit, die Größer des Reservespeichers anzupassen (über spezielle Tools die das dem Controller mitteilen), dann funktioniert es wirklich die SSD "robuster" zu machen gegen viele Schreibvorgänge. Sinnvoll ist das aber nicht, da SSDs auch mit der Werkseinstellung so viel Schreiben überleben dass man da kaum in Bedrängnis kommen wird wenn man nicht jeden Tag 850 GB an Daten schreibt.


----------



## OctoCore (2. März 2012)

Der "Leer-Raum" darf *nicht* partitioniert sein - er muss außerhalb der Reichweite des Dateisystems sein.
Ansonsten würde es nahe liegen, wenn man eine SSD in zwei halbwegs gleiche Partitionen teilt und sich an die Faustregel hält, immer mindestens 10% auf einer NTFS-Partition frei zu lassen - dann hätte man die Sache praktisch automatisch erledigt. Dummerweise haut die pfiffige Idee nicht hin. 
Bei SF-Controllern soll man sich solche Tricks sparen können - weil 1. sowie Platz über ist (die jeweils 4, 8, 16 GB usw. je nach Größe) und weil 2. die Daten komprimiert gespeichert werden. Zumindest sollte das im normalen Mischbetrieb hinhauen - wenn man die SSD nicht als Lager für RAR-Pakete nutzt. Aber das tut wohl auch niemand ernsthaft.
Samsung hingegen empfiehlt die berühmten 20% auch für die 800er-Baureihe.
Die Reserve-Größe (bzw. die nutzbare Größe, je nach Sichtweise) lässt sich wohl auch unter Linux anpassen - mit Boardmitteln.


----------



## Wedi (9. März 2012)

Hallo zum Thema Reserveblöcke hab ich auch eine Frage!

ich hab eine SSD mit 120GB windows zeigt mir nur 106GB das ist mir klar warum...
Hab laut W7 x64 noch 29,1GB frei, bei Rechtsklick und Eigenschaften sind 77,6GB belegt, wenn ich allerdings einmal Doppelklick drauf mache, alle ordner makiere die da drin sind und dann eigenschaften gehe zeigt er mir an das nur 52,2GB belegt sind? wo sind da bitte die 25GB hin verschwunden??
Irgendwelche versteckte dateien? Wenn ja wo?? 
oder Diese Reserveblöcke?? Wenn ja so viel??

nachdem ich jetzt Crisis 2 installieren will und das 20GB braucht will ich das vorher noch geklärt haben, nicht das dann die platte voll ist und sie nicht mehr gut arbeitet^^

vielen danke Wedi


----------



## OctoCore (9. März 2012)

> ich hab eine SSD mit 120GB windows zeigt mir nur 106GB das ist mir klar warum...



Mir nicht. Nein, nicht wegen der GiBi- und Kiwi-Bytes, sondern weil Windows mir bei meiner 120er was von 111 GB erzählt.
Aber seis drum.

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt.
Gehe ich auf die Partitionseigenschaften, sagt Win: 20,5 GB belegt.
So weit, so gut.
Mache ich die Partition auf und markiere alle Dateien und Ordner, sind es 24.4 GB.
Also mehr - bei dir sind es weniger.
Das bei Markierung mehr gezählt wird, ist plausibel, weil viele Dateien in andere Ordner hardlinked sind, deshalb werden sie mehrfach gezählt, obwohl sie nur einmal vorhanden sind.
Warum es bei dir weniger wird, kann ich auch nicht sagen. 
Vielleicht hast du beiden Angaben verwechselt? 

Es sind auf jeden Fall keine Reserveblöcke, die tauchen im Dateisystem nicht auf und sind für Windows nicht vorhanden. 
Das ist eine Sache intern auf Hardwareebene der SSD und kommt garnicht nach außen.


----------



## Wedi (10. März 2012)

aha... ok....

ich hab eine OCZ Vertex 2 mit 120GB, Dateisystem NTFS und du?
Welchen Wert nimmst du denn? die Ewig lang zahl wo am ende "Bytes" steht? Da hab ich dann auch 114.716.307.456 Bytes
Oder die daneben wo es in GB angzeigt wird (bei mir 106GB) 

Habs grad noch mal kontroliert leider hab ich nix verwechselt: Bei den Partitionseigenschaften: 77,6GB und wenn ich alle Ordner markiere sind es 52,2GB.....

Auch keine Idee was es da haben kann?  
Hab den PC allerdings noch kein halbes Jahr vielleicht mal Hersteller support fragen? Ob die was wissen wahrscheinlich nicht...


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

Vetex 3 mit 120 GB. 
Okay - es kommt darauf an, was man nimmt.
Du hast anscheinend deine SSD als eine einzige große Partion angelegt und die Größe der Partition genommen. Das sind dann wohl die 106 GB. Ich habe etwas feiner aufgeteilt - meine Win-Partition ist 30 GB groß.
Die Plattengröße ist wahrscheinlich bei uns beiden gleich: 111,xx GB. Die sieht man in der Datentragerverwaltung links: Datenträger x, xxx GB.

Wennn du wirklich unsichtbaren Belag auf deiner SSD hast, dann hast du vielleicht irgendwelche Wiederherstellungspunkte - die sieht man nicht, die belegen aber Platz.
Geh einfach mal auf "Bereinigen" bei den Partitionseigenschaften und beachte auch "Weitere Optionen".


----------



## Wedi (10. März 2012)

hab CCleaner installiert, das brachte 2GB!
 Bereinigt auch schon brachte nochmal 3GB 
aber das meiste waren die Auslagerungsdateien mit 16GB die hab ich ausgeschalten das war der fehler 

jetzt is wieder alles so wie es sein sollte


----------



## OctoCore (10. März 2012)

lol... ja. Ich bin garnicht auf die Idee gekommen, dass jemand, der hier im Forum unterwegs ist, sowas noch aktiv hat - vor allem, weil oben in den Stickies doch genau steht, worauf man bei SSDs achten soll.


----------

